# Aal angeln!!!!



## knorken-bert (13. Mai 2008)

Hi leute
ich war in den heute und gestern vorgestern und davor auf aal
ich angel mit pose auf aal da es sehr fein ist lote die tiefe aus genau über dem grund schwimmt der köder,, gehe auf grund oder angel auf grund mit auftrieb nur ich habe 10000000000bisse nur ich habe das gefühl das die fische so klein sind im moment das sie nicht richtig beissen !die fische halten die pose minutenlang unter wasser beim anschlag nichts !!kleinere oder größere haken bringt nichts köder tauwurm bienenmade und immer nur kleine bisse !!
ich denke auch das meine feederruten sehr fein sind
was kann ich tun damit ich mehr erfolg habe habe heute nur ein kleinen aal gefangen sonst immer die tage nur bisse #c
mfg bitte um schnelle antwort!!!!!!
danke im vorraus


----------



## schrauber78 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln!!!!*

1. Schmeiss die Pose weg und bau ne ordentliche Grundmontage an die Rute.
2. Wie sieht es in deinem Gewässer mit Wollis aus? fressen die dir evtl. den Köder weg?
3. Liegt es evtl an der Strömung, die die POse unter Wasser zieht?

Meine Montage ist absolut simpel aber absolut effektiv. 

Auf die Hautschnur schiebe ich eine Plastikerle, dann einen Wibel mit Karabiner, dann wieder eine Plastikperle und dann eine Gummiperle als Puffer. ans Ende der Hautschnur binde ich dann einen Karabiner, wo ich dann einen 1er oder 2 er Haken einhäge.


----------



## Picasso71 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln!!!!*

also ich kenne solche bisse von krabben oder krebsen..


----------



## Picasso71 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln!!!!*

japp grundmontage, einfach fängt halt immer noch am besten....


gruß Karsten


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln!!!!*



knorken-bert schrieb:


> Hi leute
> ich war in den heute und gestern vorgestern und davor auf aal
> ich angel mit pose auf aal da es sehr fein ist lote die tiefe aus genau über dem grund schwimmt der köder,, gehe auf grund oder angel auf grund mit auftrieb nur ich habe 10000000000bisse nur ich habe das gefühl das die fische so klein sind im moment das sie nicht richtig beissen !die fische halten die pose minutenlang unter wasser beim anschlag nichts !!kleinere oder größere haken bringt nichts köder tauwurm bienenmade und immer nur kleine bisse !!
> ich denke auch das meine feederruten sehr fein sind
> ...



Wo angelst du denn?:vik:


----------



## Dissection2k (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln!!!!*



Picasso71 schrieb:


> japp grundmontage, einfach fängt halt immer noch am besten....



Ich bin absolut dieser Meinung - Insbesondere in Fließgewässern benutze ich ausschließlich eine solche. In meiner gesamten Angler-Laufbahn hatte ich nur äußerst selten die erwähnten Fehlbisse. Aal-Angeln ist für mich persönlich die einfachste Angelei überhaupt - Meine Montage sieht oftmals so aus:



Sarg-Blei
Schockperle (als Knotenschutz)
Karabiner-Wirbel
Vorfach
Haken (Größe 6 für Tauwurm)
Wichtig ist aber, dass der Haken möglichst scharf und qualitativ hochwertig ist. Insgesamt halte ich hierbei alles sehr einfach und robust. Ersteres hat u.a. den Vorteil, dass man sich in der Dunkelheit nicht mit komplizierten Montage abmühen muss, wenn mal was abreißt.

Je nach Strömung bin ich auch, was die Bissanzeige angeht, sehr altmodisch. Bei stärkerer Strömung: Das gute, alte Aal-Glöckchen mit Knicklicht an die Spitze, Rute mit der Spitze nach oben aufstellen, Schnur straffen und Freilauf der Rolle einschalten (etwas härter einstellen) - Mir hätte damals beinahe ein sehr großer Döbel die Rute versenkt. Bei einem Biss schlägt die Spitze aus. Wenn das der Fall ist, ist der Aal zu 99% schon gehakt. Nachteil des Freilaufs: So kann der Aal Schnur nehmen und die Chance steigt, dass er sich irgendwo festsetzen kann. Dieses Risiko nehme ich aber gerne in Kauf, nach meinem damaligen Erlebnis :q Bei mittlerer Strömung benutze ich auch gerne mal eine hingelegte Rute mit elektronischem Bissanzeiger und eingehängtem Ü-Ei.

Eine Pose verwende ich hingegen nur in stehenden Gewässern oder dann, wenn die Aale übervorsichtig beißen. Aber sind wir mal ehrlich: Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als eine treibende Knicklichtpose #6


----------



## knorken-bert (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln!!!!*

nun ja in dem gewässer in dem ich angel ist es sehr ruhig ohne strömung oder so
ich angel am heidesee in bottrop/grafenwald falls den einer kennt 
naja 
mit blei sind dann garkeine bisse mehr da?


----------



## knorken-bert (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln!!!!*

wollis naja könnte  ich mir eig nicht vorstellen aber selbst wen wie könnte ich solche bisse verhindern und aal angeln?


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln!!!!*

in welchen tiefen angelst du??im moment laichen viele fische im warmen uferbeich und da würde ich es sonst mal probieren!
musst mal ein bisschen um den see laufen dann siehst du die schwärme die bis 10 cm vom ufer herum schwimmen. da brauchst du auch nicht viel zu loten. 1 rute mit wurm und eine mit köfi in dem bereich anbieten da dort mit sicherheit die ein oder andere schlange sich aufhält.
nur bei der entfernung von deinem sitzplatz und dort wo die die köder anbietest ist absolute ruhe angesagt!
grüße
quappenjäger


----------



## knorken-bert (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln!!!!*

tiefe naja entweder vom grund oder über dem grund also ganz knapp über dem grund aber alle tiefen schon ausprobiert und verschiedene angelstellen/plätze auch schon am see ausprobiert immer das gleiche phänomen!????????
und nun???????
mfg


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln!!!!*



knorken-bert schrieb:


> Hi leute
> ich war in den heute und gestern vorgestern und davor auf aal
> ich angel mit pose auf aal da es sehr fein ist lote die tiefe aus genau über dem grund schwimmt der köder,, gehe auf grund oder angel auf grund mit auftrieb nur ich habe 10000000000bisse nur ich habe das gefühl das die fische so klein sind im moment das sie nicht richtig beissen !die fische halten die pose minutenlang unter wasser beim anschlag nichts !!kleinere oder größere haken bringt nichts köder tauwurm bienenmade und immer nur kleine bisse !!
> ich denke auch das meine feederruten sehr fein sind
> ...


sieht meiner meinung auch nach krabben aus da fische mit dem köder herumschwimmen!
wenn du die möglickeit hast und das senken erlaubt ist versenke das netz an einer stelle wo du fischt und zieh es irgendwann im dunkeln zügig raus ( vieleicht noch nen paar fetztenauf das netz ) wenn dann krabben darin sind weißt du bescheit wer diese bisse verursacht hat!


----------



## knorken-bert (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aal angeln!!!!*

danke für die vielen antworten
werde alles mal
ausprobieren
hoffe habe viel glück
danke
r.l.


----------

